

Found in translation - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3566-found-in-translation

======
fusiongyro
This seems like great advice. When I get support tickets from users who use
their own jargon, I automatically become dismissive. If they cared enough to
read the manual, they'd use the right words, and then maybe they wouldn't be
so lost. But that's a terrible attitude to have in doing support. I usually
find that while I'm writing my dismissive response I'm using the right jargon,
and by the time I get about halfway there, I'm empathizing. This method could
be more direct and less stupid.

